# Best Midnight Syndicate album?



## Ravenous222 (Dec 30, 2011)

LivingDeadGuy said:


> What's your fav? Does the group have a greatest hits album?


I don't believe they have a greatest hits, although I do remember seeing a compilation album at the Halloween store last year of a lot of their songs on one album. My favorite would have to be the 13th hour, it's the only album that can literally give me chills from the ambient sounds.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

I believe their greatest hits album is Halloween Music Collection CD (MS1012-CD). I don't know if I have an absolute fav, but I have a special place in my heart for Born of the Night. It was my first introduction to this type of music.


----------



## Von Tobel (Jul 1, 2012)

My favorite is 13th Hour. Though nice, I was not too impressed with Gates of Delerium, 13th hour was also my first Midnight Syndicate album so I may be biased. Their first album, the one that has Vampyre, also really impressed me.


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

Downloaded 13th Hour. AWESOME!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't have all their albums, so I can' only compare what I have: "The 13th Hour", "Born Of The Night", "Gates Of Delerium", "Out Of Darkness", and "Vampyre". I can't really say that I have any one favorite album. I like different tracks on different albums, but some of my favorite tracks are from "Out Of Darkness".


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Born Of The Night is my favorite.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

The 13th Hour is by far their best album.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

13th Hour is my vote. The others do not compare.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Rookie question! Where can I buy Midnight Syndicate CD's or download full albums? I plan on them being my background this year.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> Rookie question! Where can I buy Midnight Syndicate CD's or download full albums? I plan on them being my background this year.


Either Amazon or ebay. I just bought "Realm of Shadows", "The Dead Matter: Original Motion picture Soundtrack", and "The Dead Matter: Cemetery Gates" all on CD. I shopped around, and I found that Amazon generally had lower prices.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 19, 2009)

go to their website to order. If you want some vocals with their music look at the two albums featuring Destini Beard!


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

My vote would have to be Born of the night released in 1998, followed by 13th Hour. Theres just something about Born of the Night... its my all time favorite.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok, awesome suggestions. Now I'm looking for a bit more help to you Haunts who've has such a vast knowledge of music, by anyone. I'm not much of an album buyer, guess I should have mentioned that before my original question. So here's what I'm looking for help in....I'm downloading songs on my Droid (16gb sim card) that I plan to hook up to my 450watt stereo, I just bought two Rock speakers yesterday that will be placed in 'hidden' spots in my front yard. Here are the specific songs that pretty much immediately (spl?) got my attention.

Midnight Syndicate:
Gates of Delirium
Living Walls
Prisoner of Time

So far, its a very limited selection, maybe 24minutes worth. I'm going to be doing your 'typical' graveyard haunt this year. Anyone know anymore songs that are kinda along the same sounding as what I've listed? I'm going for that eery graveyard feeling and overall noises that just makes your brain pop Halloween...not necessarily scary....just....eery/uneasy. Thanks for any and ALL help! I ideally want to have a good 45minutes worth of music for starters...


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

These are some of my favorites.


Screams From The Cemetery-By Zombie Girl:





There's a song titled "Hell" By Halloween Music. I couldn't find it on Youtube, but after a _lot_ of searching, I found it on Amazon.com. If you go to this link, you can hear a sample:
http://www.amazon.com/Hell/dp/B001FCHXUW/ref=sr_1_504?ie=UTF8&qid=1344700107&s=dmusic&sr=1-504

Here are some more suggestions:

By Midnight Syndicate:

From "Vampyre":
"Graveyard"
"Unhallowed Ground"

From "Gates of Delirium":
"Phantom Sentinels"
"Dead Of Night"

By Nox Arcana:

From "Blackthorn Assylum":
"When Darkness Falls"

From "Shadow of The raven":
"Melancholia"
"Madeline's Lament"

From "Transylvania":
"Nocturne"
"Gossamer Mist"
"Echoes from The Crypt"
"Gothic Sanctum"

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Iowaguy, today I received the Midnight Syndicate CD "Realm of Shadows", and after listening to it, I would HIGHLY recommend both "Raven's Hollow" and "Harbored Souls" as ambient tracks for your cemetery.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

My software for downloading music isnt liking Ravens Hollow, either cant find the song or it wont bring it up


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Heh, well I listened to the 6 songs I've downloaded so far

1. Gates of Delirium
2. Living Walls
3. Prisoner of Time
4. Fallen Grandeur
5. Halloween Theme (anyone know how long the theme is Suppose to be? the version I have is maybe 3 minutes)
6. Harbored Souls

I was expecting to have about 20-30 minutes right here but I'm more around 20 minutes top. Still looking for eery, spine tingling and un-easy music suggestions. Don't really care much for vocals as this is be my backdrop like I stated before. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you want to use theme songs from some of the most notable horror films, try this CD:









This is a great CD. There are so many CDs on the market today of cheesy, second-rate covers of Halloween songs, but the songs on this album are very close to the originals. This is one of the first halloween CDs I bought, and is still among my favorites.

Here are the tracks: 
1. Halloween 2:53 
2. Psycho 2:56 
3. Exorcist Theme (Tubular Bells) 4:21 
4. Theme From Jaws 2:16 
5. The X-files Theme 2:09 
6. The Silence Of The Lambs 4:27 
7. The Prince Of Darkness 3:44 
8. Christine 4:18 
9. Scream 3:26 
10. Dracula 2:57 
11. Blade Runner 3:19 
12. Poltergeist 3:24 
13. Exorcist II: The Heretic 2:40 
14. Friday The 13th 3:41 
15. A Nightmare On Elm Street 3:33 
16. The Shining 3:10 

Here's a link to it:

http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Horror-Movie-Themes/dp/B001EK39D0/ref=sr_1_2_title_1_mus?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1344953958&sr=1-2&keywords=drews+famous+halloween+horror


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

They have them at spirit when they open, a lot of times walmart,target etc will have it closer to halloween. Or the old favorite: amazon (or iTunes?)


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

After reading many reviews, I just ordered my first Midnight Syndicate album "Gates of Delerium". Appearently a professional Haunted claims its the best. Then again every individual has their own personal taste. 13th Hour 'may' be next with the reviews I've read in this thread


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

IowaGuy said:


> Heh, well I listened to the 6 songs I've downloaded so far
> 
> 1. Gates of Delirium
> 2. Living Walls
> ...


You can easily just google search 'scary sounds' or 'halloween noises'...things of that nature and find a lot of free stuff you can download on there. There is alos a thread where people have stuff you can download for free and use......


----------

